# Tattoos



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Namely women with tattoos on their ankles or lower leg.

What happened to suddenly make it ok for women to have tattoos there?

It wasn't so long ago that only British men and women that worked in chip shops had tattoos now it seems ok for even respectable women to have them.

In the states, the women have gone tattoo mad! Normal looking women ( not pikey birds ) have them on their necks AND they work at in restuarants!. EH?

And don't get me started on belly rings.

A member of my staff, not young, not slim, not tanned, in fact, a bit hairy, revealed her gut to display what I can only describe as a shaved patch(!) round her tummy and a red, raw pus filled tummy piercing.

Instead of the reaction she expected we all said in unison "eeeeeeewwwwwwwwww thats disgusting".

Gross.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Particulary women with tattoos on their ankles or lower leg.
> 
> What happened to suddenly make it ok for women to have tattoos?
> 
> ...


ROTFLMAO ;D ;D ;D


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

I quite like those tattoos that women have done at the bottom of their backs, just above their arse cheeks ..... gives you something to look at .........


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2003)

Tattoos on some women in the right places can look nice (big fan of the SMALL tattoo on the lower back)

But to the minger I saw in Bluewater a few weeks back with the magic roundabout characters on her fat white pastie arm.......you are a fucking penis.


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Now lower back tattoos ARE cool, I would defo consider having one of those, just need to find the right design ( kinda triangular, kinda tribal, kinda swirly).

No its the ankles/lower leg ones I despise, on white, fat, hairy, sweaty, old women particulary.

Just disgusting.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Personally, I hate all tatoos...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

Personally I think they look crap, and I really don't see the point. But each to their own eh?

I once saw a woman in the supermarket with an anchor tatooed on her arm. No kidding. I was close to laughing.

I'm looking forward to when they go out of fashion. Remember blokes used to have earrings in the 80s.


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Lisa, do you have any tattoos or piercings?


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Erm maybe *lol*


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

> Erm maybe *lol*


Is it the ''LOVE'' and ''HATE'' tattoo'd on your knuckles  ;D


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

No I have a leaping dolphin on my calf and nipple rings.


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

> I'm looking forward to when they go out of fashion. Remember blokes used to have earrings in the 80s.


In the 70's I remember seeing some braindead skinhead with a dotted line tattoed around his neck with the words 'In case of emergecy cut here' tattoed on the side of his neck.

He must be in his 40s or 50s now and really proud of his tattoo. Dickhead.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Namely women with tattoos on their ankles or lower leg.
> 
> What happened to suddenly make it ok for women to have tattoos there?
> 
> ...


Lisa
I couldn't agree more,i personally find tattoo's and loads of body piercings on women to be disgusting [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## CapTT (Mar 2, 2003)

I think you`ll find the lower leg tattoo`s are infact an L and an R just to help the "Mong" boyfriend.

(Same as the C&A in the knickers.!!)


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Why does he need to know which is left and which is right?
Can't he just look which way shes facing?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Yuk, I hate any kind of tattoo....give me bronzed, toned flesh any day  :

Hmmm and as for tat's on the lower back, if you saw the majority of women who have them (Pikey Birds) it would put you off for life! :-[


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> No I have a leaping dolphin on my calf and nipple rings.


So *thats* what knocked my filling out? 

(ducks and runs for cover)


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Explain them to your Grandkids , when you get to 70.
Yuck.
Or even worse, some might think they look ok, on firm skin, but what happens when it all starts Baggin, Saggin, and Headin South. Yuck Yuck.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

I've got a tatt.

I have never regretted it for one second. It's part of me now.

I had it done to permanently record something important in my life.

I didn't have it done for anyone else's aesthetic pleasure.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Well I like tattoos on women - tasteful ones, and piercings add a hint of surprise when you first find them. Depending where they are after that, they can be a little annoying. Enough said.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Depending where they are after that, they can be a little annoying. Enough said.


I always wondered why you spoke with a lithsp....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Tattoos or piercing in strategic location can be sexy. I am not sure if I would like them on my wife...but for a tarty girl you meet on the street, they may look nice!

For men the big arm tattoos are disgusting. A small discrete one may be fine.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Tattoos or piercing in strategic location can be sexy. I am not sure if I would like them on my wife...but for a tarty girl you meet on the street, they may look nice!
> 
> For men the big arm tattoos are disgusting. A small discrete one may be fine.


Different strokes for different folks. Oh and my burrd is not in the tattooed/pierced fraternity, but I wouldn't judge her on that basis alone if she was.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Old rant of mine. Ah nostalgia. ;D

Tattoos  For sailors, football fans, common women and people with a short term outlook or lacking a future vsion of themselves - because one day they will all come to regret having it done.

Multiple piercings are for ****, slags and blingers (sic) 

I may make an exception for a very small tattoo that is private and never put on public display ie it may as well not be there.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

So me getting a bulldog fisting a dragon would be a "no no" then


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

I think he's saying that as long as it is on your arse or your dick it is OK (well I am assuming that these are generally not on public display......but after a few pints who knows....)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> So me getting a bulldog fisting a dragon would be a "no no" then


No. No. I'd say these were highly appropriate for you. 

PS I forgot to add poofs to suitable contenders for tattoos list ;D


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> Tattoos  Â For sailors, football fans, common women and people with a short term outlook or lacking a future vsion of themselves - Â because one day they will all come to regret having it done.


I'll let you know then, Gary Â  That's if I can remember what I look like


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

> Tattoos  Â For sailors, football fans, common women and people with a short term outlook or lacking a future vsion of themselves - Â because one day they will all come to regret having it done.


How true ;D


----------



## mutley (Nov 21, 2002)

I have several tattoos and so do all of my mates and a fair proportion of the women. Thinking about it we are mostly short sighted narrow minded pricks and i think a couple might be poofs. The women are all between 30 and 45 with visible tatts and piercings and lots of sagging flesh, but hey after 20 pints of stella who gives a toss. As for what we will look like at 70.....hmmmm never looked that far ahead and can't remember any of my mates being that old. One of my mates is a bit of a dab hand with the old gun (tattoo gun) and could knock out a few for people, possibly a group buy, could maybe get tt's across our beer bellies. Lisa as for a tatt on your lower back, what about a portrait of David Beckham, it's up to date and classy. Any how must go and get the giro and then off to the pub. ps my mate basha does a good deal on car radios. enjoyed your article and thoughts and it's good to see decent people giving tatts a chance....nice one.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I have several tattoos and so do all of my mates and a fair proportion of the women. Thinking about it we are mostly short sighted narrow minded pricks and i think a couple might be poofs. The women are all between 30 and 45 with visible tatts and piercings and lots of sagging flesh, but hey after 20 pints of stella who gives a toss. As for what we will look like at 70.....hmmmm never looked that far ahead and can't remember any of my mates being that old. One of my mates is a bit of a dab hand with the old gun (tattoo gun) and could knock out a few for people, possibly a group buy, could maybe get tt's across our beer bellies. Lisa as for a tatt on your lower back, what about a portrait of David Beckham, it's up to date and classy. Any how must go and get the giro and then off to the pub. ps my mate basha does a good deal on car radios. enjoyed your article and thoughts and it's good to see decent people giving tatts a chance....nice one.


lol


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

David Beckham? I thought Colin Farrell might look quite nice grasping my bottops .


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> people with a short term outlook or lacking a future vsion of themselves


lovely quote - i can see that making it into a staff appraisal


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Anybody fancy selling their head for an advertisement tattoo? Read on here for details:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/2931807.stm


----------

